# Cichlids and algae eaters.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, im just wondering which type of algae eater to get to put in with my Red/red top Zebras.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

a common pleco (as long as its big enough) usually fares okay. Sometimes siamese algae eaters do okay but i find its hit or miss with cichlids...
Really its about size. Too small and they try and eat em. Or at the very least pester till hes done for


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thanks


----------

